# Crescent moon chair and frozen treat DIY



## aww (May 31, 2020)

I decided to buy some DIYS. Yes, MAKE FUN OF ME! And decide to give them away for free to you guys.
I might do this weekly, let's see how this one goes.

*THE RULES:
I have 15 DIYS of each recipe. So in total 30.
15 Crescent moon chair
15 Frozen treat sets.

Since there are 30 recipes, that means 30 people.
So how this is going to work so that it's fair for everyone would be a chain game.
So what I mean is that the first person who comments will have to follow this guideline:
A: Crescent (the first person must say this. This is the recipe you will get)
B: Treat
C: Crescent
D: Treat

When you comment, please put your villager's name and the DIY. I'm going to invite two people at a time, so this would be guaranteed a pair. *

I hope this isn't complicated. Things should run smoothly. I want everything to be fair and for there to be an even ratio.


----------



## Xdee (May 31, 2020)

sounds fun!

Crescent

xdee - charms


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

treat

xara from axolotl

tysm!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 31, 2020)

crescent

steven / echelon


----------



## Rize (May 31, 2020)

Treat 
Jen/Midori


----------



## mistakenolive (May 31, 2020)

Crescent 

Katia from Meridia


----------



## zenni (May 31, 2020)

Treat

Zenni from Dokdo!


----------



## Pendar (May 31, 2020)

Treat

Pendar87/Roanoke


----------



## metswee (May 31, 2020)

Crescent! Metz from Laguna : D


----------



## jo_electric (May 31, 2020)

Treat! Jo from reverie


----------



## hailee (May 31, 2020)

Crescent, Hailee from Ivory Isle. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 31, 2020)

Treat
Peace from peace! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Mgoetz44 (May 31, 2020)

Treat 

Megan from Taylor


----------



## Lavaliers (May 31, 2020)

Cresent!

Jazlyn From Fiore


----------



## baobei (May 31, 2020)

oo this is neat, treat!

alicia from milkyway


----------



## kellyngg (May 31, 2020)

Treat!

Kelly from Big Gyal


----------



## itzsmell (May 31, 2020)

crescent!
itzel from lurelin : )


----------



## Piggleton (May 31, 2020)

Ahh!! I love this! Treat please 

Jlin from Lotus Pier


----------



## Insulaire (May 31, 2020)

Crescent

Insulaire / Slow Wave


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

Treat please!

Angie from Honeyway


----------



## doetothelindsay (May 31, 2020)

Treat! Lindsay from Republic 

Edit: Ah, missed it, lol.


----------



## aww (May 31, 2020)

working my way down


----------



## Reploid (May 31, 2020)

Crescent

Ray Jay from Mata Nui

Thanks!


----------



## starlipie (May 31, 2020)

treat!
kaylin from starpoppy
tysm~ <3


----------



## Praesilith (May 31, 2020)

crescent!
jean from nokipina!
thanks also <3


----------



## Snowifer (May 31, 2020)

Treat! Phoebe from Sfienrow.


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 31, 2020)

Crescent!

AtomicNyx from Isla Luna ^.^


----------



## Midna64 (May 31, 2020)

Treat!

Midna from Starlow!

Darn someone beat me to it!


----------



## aww (May 31, 2020)

Sorry if I’m slow
Just waiting for other to respond so I can move down lol


----------



## m i d o r i (May 31, 2020)

Nice game !
Crescent
Chun Mei from Midori


----------



## Borincuba (May 31, 2020)

Treat Please

Jubes from starlights


----------



## SimplyLuna (May 31, 2020)

Treat!
 Luna from starfall


----------



## Sami913 (May 31, 2020)

Crescent Sami from IsleSchmoo


----------



## animal_hunter (May 31, 2020)

Treat
Patchy from Tamago


----------



## aww (May 31, 2020)

Mgoetz44 said:


> Treat
> 
> Megan from Taylor


You would be crescent orz


----------



## Bloobloop (May 31, 2020)

i’d love the treat! emily from seoul ^^

edit: actually wait i might’ve gotten the chain mixed up? not sure, lmk if i’m getting the chair instead!


----------



## aww (May 31, 2020)

Someone mess up the chain
One sec


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 31, 2020)

Treat please  chloe from Nintenland


----------



## Aleigh (May 31, 2020)

...crescent?

Ali from Papyrus

(not sure if this is right bc it was messed up but hey I'll still try)


----------



## dino (May 31, 2020)

treat? if that's right lol. di from pachira ! thanks for doing this 

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

wait actually i think this is all done if there were only 30, sorry! math


----------



## aww (May 31, 2020)

I think everyone has a pair
So not accepting anymore after this post


----------



## Stephanie92 (May 31, 2020)

Edit nvm


----------



## alisa111 (May 31, 2020)

crescent
yuzu from KP


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

And now we’re close


----------

